# Best place for Banana Mac Pancakes on the Big Island?



## epicenter800 (May 18, 2010)

Hello all!

My first trip to T.B.I. is just a few days away.  Im super excited!  Im looking for recommendations on restaurants that serve awesome Banana Mac Pancakes.  Its sounds crazy but I've been craving em!  We'll be in Kona for our first day and head out to Waikoloa @ King's Land for the remaining 9 days.  Thanks in advance!

Mike


----------



## Luanne (May 18, 2010)

I haven't eaten here, but it's supposed to be great.  

http://kenshouseofpancakes-hilohi.com/menuindex.html

P.S.  I'm not a pancake fan.

You could also go over to the Konaweb website and post your question there.  You'll probably get some good input.

http://www.konaweb.com

Came back to let you know I went over to the Konaweb website and posted your question there.  I'll report back here if I get any recommendations.


----------



## Kona Lovers (May 18, 2010)

We love Ken's House of Pancakes in Hilo.  Every time we go to Kona, where we stay, our son says we have to go to Ken's, so we set aside a day to go to Hilo.


----------



## Luanne (May 18, 2010)

Just wanted to come back and add that we found it almost impossible to even find places for breakfast in the Waikoloa area.  We wanted breakfast out our last morning there, and ended up at the King's Grille restaurant on the golf course.  It was literally the only place we could find that was open for breakfast.  There may have also been a couple of restaurants at the hotels (Hilton and Marriott), but even their choices are very limited.


----------



## starlifter (May 18, 2010)

I agree that it would be Ken's House of Pancakes in Hilo. We were there about three weeks ago and we went two days in a row (out of two that we spent in Hilo.)


----------



## Luanne (May 18, 2010)

I was telling dh about this thread.  He said he didn't think he'd drive all the way to Hilo for breakfast (I agree).  So, if you go to Ken's you might have to have your pancakes later in the day. 

Just got this response from the Konaweb website:

Splasher's Grill on Alii Drive is good. Faces the seawall, too!


----------



## Kona Lovers (May 18, 2010)

Luanne said:


> I was telling dh about this thread.  He said he didn't think he'd drive all the way to Hilo for breakfast (I agree).  So, if you go to Ken's you might have to have your pancakes later in the day.
> 
> Just got this response from the Konaweb website:
> 
> Splasher's Grill on Alii Drive is good. Faces the seawall, too!



Luanne:  Your dh is absolutely right about that!  We've never made the drive for the morning meal ourselves.  We go later in the day, and we've sampled a lot of different offerings they have.  Their menu is very extensive.

Marty


----------



## LisaH (May 19, 2010)

Luanne said:


> Just got this response from the Konaweb website:
> 
> Splasher's Grill on Alii Drive is good. Faces the seawall, too!



Hmm, that sounds like a new place or a new name? Don't remember seeing this place but we have not been on the Big Island for 4-5 years...


----------



## LisaH (May 19, 2010)

Just checked the menu. the Stuffed French toast sounds really yummy! We had similar one at Hanalei Wake Up Cafe in Kauai.


----------



## DaveNV (May 19, 2010)

I'm in Kona right now.  We'll eat at Splasher's tomorrow morning, and I'll let you know.  Mike - I'll have the banana pancakes just for you.  

Dave


----------



## epicenter800 (May 19, 2010)

Thanks all!

BMWguynw Dave, thanks for having em.  Definitely let me know what you think.  I cant say Im an expert on Banana Nut Pancakes, but I do love em.  Hope you enjoy yours.  THanks for the report.

I've heard a lot of good things about Ken's.  If I get a chance to visit Hilo I will definitely make sure to get. Im not opposed to having breakfast for dinner in Hawaii!


----------



## alotofgolf (May 19, 2010)

Kens!  Great Breakfast


----------



## Stefa (May 19, 2010)

Any suggestions for pancakes on Kauai?


----------



## Luanne (May 19, 2010)

Stefa said:


> Any suggestions for pancakes on Kauai?



You might want to start a new thread on this.


----------



## epicenter800 (May 19, 2010)

On Kauai, I love Kountry Kitchen's (Kapaa) Banana Mac pancakes.  I guess this is the place that started my love for 'em.


----------



## Jim Bryan (May 19, 2010)

We liked the Pine tree Cafe for Breakfast. Near Airport Kona side.


----------



## Kona Lovers (May 19, 2010)

epicenter800 said:


> On Kauai, I love Kountry Kitchen's (Kapaa) Banana Mac pancakes.  I guess this is the place that started my love for 'em.



We love Kountry Kitchen in Kapaa, also.  Our sons particularly like their mushroom omelette!

Marty


----------



## DaveNV (May 19, 2010)

*Splasher's Banana Mac Pancakes*

As promised, we ate breakfast at Splashers this morning.  It was actually quite good.  The restaurant is right on Ali'i Drive at the north end, and fronts the sidewalk.  Outdoor eating is what you'll mostly get - it's a very small place, and the half-dozen tables are mainly out front.  Low key, and very "island style" restaurant.  It was clean, pleasant, and service was pretty attentive.  We spoke with the owner, who said they've been there six years, and cater mostly to locals.  They don't advertise much, she said, because they're a smaller place, and if they got to be too popular, the quality of the food and service would suffer.  Their website is http://www.splashersgrillkona.com/

We both had the banana mac pancakes off the breakfast menu.  The basic pancake breakfast was $9.99, and bananas and/or macadamia nuts can be added for $1.00 more each.  The breakfast was two large pancakes, two eggs cooked to order, and your choice of bacon, Italian or Portuguese sausage, or (I think) ham.  We had the Portuguese sausage - it was great.

We had the full deal pancakes, with both bananas and macadamia nuts.  There was plenty of both, served on top, not cooked in the pancakes.  They were very tasty, and made the meal quite worthwhile.  It was more food than we could finish, so bring an appetite.  If there was any criticism, it was that the eggs were just a bit undercooked.  I think the cook was rushing things a bit.  Next time, I'd probably order the eggs medium, not over-easy, and I'd probably get them the way I wanted them.

I took a picture of the plate before digging in, but it's stuck in my camera.  I'll post it in this thread if I can get it out.

Hope this helps you make your decision, Mike.  It was worthwhile, and plenty of food for the money.  We'd definitely eat there again - the lunch and dinner menus looked equally tasty.  

Dave


----------



## Jim Bryan (May 20, 2010)

After you get up to Waikoloa, take a trip up to the "Hawaiian Style Cafe" in Kamuela/Waimea. BIG portions. Friendly people.


----------



## epicenter800 (May 20, 2010)

Dave,

Thanks so much for the review.  I will definitely check out Splashers. 

Jim,
Thanks for the Pine Tree Cafe and Hawaiian Style Cafe recommendations.  We'll definitely check both out.

Im drooling as I type and read this thread.  Big Island here we come!


----------



## jlr10 (May 21, 2010)

We ate at Splashers the last time we were in Kona.  We were looking for something fast and low key.  It fit the bill perfectly.  We liked them quite  a bit and will most likely go back on our next visit.


----------

